# My son found an iPhone 4s



## LissaMarie (Mar 16, 2013)

It is locked, I want to turn it in but want to make sure the person gets it, do I just turn it into Verizon? I called them and they said, "oh, let me put you on hold" for a half hour on my at&t minutes :uhoh:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello LissaMarie, :wave:

Just take it to your local Police Station; they will be able to deal with it, if someone has reported it lost/stolen.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

In the US it's probably better to take it to a Verizon store if you have one near you. Verizon will be able to pull the most recent subscriber information, whereas most US police departments will toss it in a bin unless and until they are specifically contacted.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree take it to the local Verizon store. The phone is from Verizon isn't it?


----------

